# Help. Is my cat pregnant?



## Martha (Apr 10, 2020)

I took in a stray and I think she may be pregnant. Enlarged nipples and huge appetitie.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmmm......looks like it....maybe 2-3 weeks along??? Here's a link for you to check out the stages of her gestation which last 63 - 67 days or so. A week or so she may start looking around for "nesting sites". Encourage her to have one with easy access for you------not under the bed, but the floor of a closet in a carton and some soft material (old sheets/towels) may appeal to her. Have your vet number handy in event she runs into difficulty with the delivery......majority of cats have an easy delivery.......so don't worry. All the best and we look forward to hearing about her kitties.








Is My Cat Pregnant? How to Find Out and When to Expect Kittens


Is your cat pregnant? WebMD describes what to expect and when you'll have kittens!




pets.webmd.com


----------

